
How Silicon Valley powers terrorism - duck
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/exclusive/4302/how-silicon-valley-powers-terrorists/
======
trodos
Another hit piece denouncing cloudflare. The kernel really has a hard on for
that company.

